# Trident



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Here she is..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Wicked,

My neighbour had one in british racing green and cream - looked the biz.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

VERY nice looking bike eric, has a lot in common with my 95 Daytona, 900. how long have you had it and any problems up to now, fred.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Only had it a couple of weeks.

Its impressed me so far. It feels almost a rigid (chasis wise) as my old Ducati 900 SS.

The neutral light is a bit iffy, but apart from that I love it to bits. Have not riddent the Harley this weekend at all.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks very nice Eric. My dad told me once he had a Triumph in his youth (I think must be late teens early 20's) Don't know what sort I'll have to quiz him. He traded it in for a Vespa


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Eric,

Are you a RAT!! put it another way have you joined the Riders Association of Triumph yet. Nice bike, I had a 750 Speed Triple version. The t595net forum is a good forum for Hinckley Triumphs. The Harley wan't get a look in now









MIKE..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Gorgeous bike above........" bugger "


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Mike, that is a great bike,wanted one of them, still do. mind you i do like the 995i Speed Triple in that gorgeous lime green, below is a photo of my Daytona 900. cheers fred ,


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

will it ?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

The above photo is a try to see if i could get a picture from my scanner to the forum, i have ,at last, but have lost some of the clarity of the photo along the way, thats me on the left [12yrs ago] the photo was one that Classic Bike took of me and a friend when they did an article for the magazine about our bike's,mine is a 1955 Panther, 250cc 4 stroke, and my friend's is a 1956, cosmetically different, this was one i bought in bit', but the chroming and paint had been done, a lot of bits missing but after umpteen auto jumble finds/visits it looked like the photo. i sold it to a dealer who promptly shipped it to a collector in Japan, fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great picture Fred,


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

This is a bit better,but still lost some clarity.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent machine!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Fred

Your Daytona looks superb and your Panther looks good too. I used to know someone who had a Rudge (along with a Ducati Darmah). Quite an interesting bike really because it was a 500cc single but had a 4 valve head. Can't remember when it was built but it was old, had no rear suspension and girder forks! Even so it went and handled well apparently. My dad used to ride when he was younger. As I recall he had an Ariel Red Arrow (350cc single with plunger rear suspension I think), and later on he had a Triumph Tiger 100 (which I think was a 500cc twin). He actually wanted, and ordered, an Ariel Square 4 (1000cc 4 cylinder engine with the cylinders arranged in a square) but cancelled the order and ended up with the Triumph because Ariel had delivery problems. He loved the Triumph so probably made the right decision given that the Ariels weren't very reliable - didn't the rear cylinders overheat on these?

Anyway very nice bikes Fred. What else have you had? How's the O&W going?

cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, the O&W is just fine and going great, thanks, your dad's bike would have been an Ariel Red Hunter,not Arrow, the Arrow was a two stroke twin, i had one when i was 16, and again at 17, and for nostalga reasons i bought one to refurbish around 93/94, did all the engine found the missing parts then sold it to a chap in the next village from here, you were right about the Square Four but i think the over heating was mostly sorted, i know a chap who had one,very nice,but your Dad made the right choice, Tiger 100s back in the late 50s and 60s were very cool machines, i had a Triumph 21, that's the 350cc [little brother]to the 500and 650s i will post some photos for you, a couple tonight and some more tomorrow,[only just figured out how to get photo from scanner to forum ] that's me at 16, on one of my Ariel Arrows, it was taken at Cadwell Park race track in 1961,used to go and watch the racing when ever had any money left. cheers fred.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> didn't the rear cylinders overheat on these?


Yes, God yes, believe me, they did. I speak from experience!

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, this one is my Panther 600 cc single cylinder 1950. got this from a chap with a jumble stall at Staford Show, my wife managed to knock him down 200 quid , he was selling it for a mate who had knocked his Nee Cap off his right leg while trying to start it, got it in 1990 and it's still in my shead, you will see that the back end is rigid, and the front has telescopic fork's, these are Dowty and work on compressed air, not oil, they were designed from the under carrage of war time Bombers, that also were air sprung, once the seals had gone and the factory shut down owners put springs in each leg to keep em going,mine's like that but i do have a spare set of fork's so maybe some day i will put the seals back. These bikes have many clever idea's, slopping engin integral part of frame no front down tube, you can reverse the bottom section of the forks for solo or sidecar,as the wheel spindle is off set, smart or what, fred.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Fred,

you must have a right leg like the Hulk's, if you kickstart that 600 on a regular basis


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi chrisB, well yes is can be taxing but there is a little lever on the timing chest cover you can't see it on the photo but it's in front of the gear lever, and you have to lift it befoe kicking it,this lever is a valve lifter, and it just cracks the valve away from it's seat, reducing the compression, that's how come the chap knocked his nee cap off, he did not lift the lever,kicked him back and he caught his nee on the end of the bars, ouch,bloody ouch, cheers fred.


----------

